# Coding for Hand Specialist



## sgarcia1401@comcast.net (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, I am new at coding and I have a complicated surgery done by our hand specialist.  It involves these CPT codes: 25116, 25270 (which was done on 3 fingers), 64772, and 25105.  I think I have them in the right order to bill, because the doctor wants the highest charge first.  I'm a little confused on the modifiers to use.  25116 doesn't include 25270, but 25270 includes 25116, so do I use a "59" on all of those codes?

Thanks for the help,
Sarah


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 15, 2010)

Yousay the 25270 was on 3 fingers but that code is for the wrist, as is the 25116 which is why they are bundled, yo will need finger codes and finger modifiers for the fingers, if you post the note it may help.


----------



## sgarcia1401@comcast.net (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for your help.  Just another quick question: For code 25115, should that be used if the doctor went into 3 compartments, or should 25118 be used 3 times? Just like I asked before; she put code 25270 and went into 3 compartments.  Should that code be used or should it be used for the primary code and  then use 25272 for the second and third codes?

Thanks,
Sarah


----------

